# Vulcan Api (NextGl) - Pc Spiele bald auf Android?



## Janundso (30. September 2015)

Vulcan wird vermutlich die nächste große Api. 
Das besondere daran ist, Android wird nicht wie bisher eine abgespeckte Version bekommen.
Denkt ihr, es wird bald möglich sein, weniger rechenfordernde Spiele auf auf Android zu spielen?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. September 2015)

was verstehst du unter "weniger rechenfordernde Spiele"


----------



## LSchmiddie (30. September 2015)

Durch Vulcan mutiert ein Snapdragon auch nicht zu einer Desktop-CPU...


----------



## Janundso (30. September 2015)

z.B Strategiespiele laufen auch auf schlechter Hardware gut.


----------



## Janundso (30. September 2015)

LSchmiddie schrieb:


> Durch Vulcan mutiert ein Snapdragon auch nicht zu einer Desktop-CPU...



Das ist klar  Dennoch - die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre ist beeindruckend. Die Prozessoren nähern sich immer mehr an die Laptop-Cpus von der Leistung her.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. September 2015)

es is dennoch ARM und kein x86

brauchste nen Emu


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. September 2015)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> es is dennoch ARM und kein x86
> 
> brauchste nen Emu



Da hat jemand das Konzept hinter Vulkan und Spir-V nicht verstanden.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. September 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Da hat jemand das Konzept hinter Vulkan und Spir-V nicht verstanden.



nur weil ein PC Spiel Vulkan unterstützt, kann ich es ja nicht automatisch auf Android zocken oder?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. September 2015)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> nur weil ein PC Spiel Vulkan unterstützt, kann ich es ja nicht automatisch auf Android zocken oder?



Nein, es hat aber die gleiche Codebasis, wodurch ein port sehr einfach ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man braucht nicht mehr HLSL zu GLSL und umgekehrt zu konvertieren.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. September 2015)

jo, und es ging darum



Janundso schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, es wird bald möglich sein, weniger rechenfordernde Spiele auf auf Android zu spielen?



ich denke mal, dass er von PC Spielen sprach

und die kann man eben ohne Emu nicht ohne weiteres auf Androit spielen


aber klar Ports sollten einfacher werden


----------

